# Need tutorials



## sossego (Mar 3, 2009)

If anyone here can take a moment, may I have a link  or links for the following subjects regarding FreeBSD:

port forwarding, qemu on x86_64, using two ethernet cards (routing).

Lots of thanks to whoever helps.


----------



## trev (Mar 3, 2009)

Port forwarding and routing are not FreeBSD-specific topics, but general networking topics on which there are many books and online articles.

As for qemu, you might find the FreeBSD handbook chapter on virtualisation of some help, though it's not qemu specific (it covers Parallels, Zen, Virtual PC, VmWare).

Nearly forgot, qemu tutorial on this forum at: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=175


----------



## mickey (Mar 3, 2009)

A good explanation of how to configure routing on FreeBSD is found in the handbook:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-routing.html#NETWORK-DEDICATED-ROUTER

How you arrange for ports being forwarded depends on which firewall you decide to use, as there are currently three available in FreeBSD. You should start reading here:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/firewalls.html


----------

